# Noise of auto focus she using video mode



## Goldcoin79 (Mar 2, 2013)

I was planning on buying the Nikon D5100 for mainly photography but to use the video mode as well so that when I go on holiday I would not need to take a video camera and a stills camera. I have since found out how noisey the auto focus motor is when using the on camera mic and playing the video back.  I know you can put an external mic on to fix this problem but it is a bit of a pain if you have to put the external mic on each time you use video.

Is this a common problem with all DSLR's when used in video mode using the internal camera mic or is it just some models? If I went for the D7000 which is the next model up does this model suffer from the same problem?

your help will be appreciated as I thought I had decided what camera I want but then I came across this problem and it is now holding me back from buying it.

James


----------



## Throatrock (Mar 2, 2013)

It exists with all DSLR's. There are quite a few ways in which the camera noise can be reduced or eradicated completely. 

1. External mic. 
There are many inexpensive ones out there.

2. Recorder 
eg. By using any voice recorder(available in market). You can also try your phone voice recorder also. Later in post production you can sync it with your video.

P.S It is not a good idea to use autofocus while shooting videos with DSLR's. It is a complete no for professional videography. To achieve focus while shooting, it is advisable to use Follow Focus(available to buy).


----------



## brunerww (Mar 2, 2013)

With respect, this is not true, Panasonic has silent lenses, and autofocus works very well on Panasonic cameras.

Here is a test of the Panasonic GH2's touch screen autofocus I shot with the 14-140 kit lens using the internal mic. The lens focus motor is inaudible.






James, you should buy a Panasonic GH2 or GH3 if you want a still/video camera with an extensive selection of silent video-optimized lenses.

Cheers,

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## Throatrock (Mar 3, 2013)

brunerww said:


> With respect, this is not true, Panasonic has silent lenses, and autofocus works very well on Panasonic cameras.
> 
> Here is a test of the Panasonic GH2's touch screen autofocus I shot with the 14-140 kit lens using the internal mic. The lens focus motor is inaudible.
> 
> ...




Sorry
Thanks for the correction, Bill.

 The GH2 has no mirror nor an optical viewfinder. 
According to what I have read in other threads regarding GH2's photo capturing capability, it(photo) requires minor tweaks in post production to achieve what you first intended your photo to be. I am not sure if this is true. Correct me if I'm wrong.

But as Bill said, if your prime intent is videography, get the Panasonic GH2 definitely.


----------



## brunerww (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks, TR - I am a JPEG shooter and I don't do post-processing.  I do use a circular polarizer to keep the sky from washing out and I will admit that the factory white balance sucks - which caused problems for reviewers and novices who didn't have time or the expertise to fix it.

After moving the auto white balance a couple of clicks left toward amber and a couple of clicks down toward magenta a couple of years ago, I never touched it again.

Here are the results I was getting with the GH2 straight out of the camera before I retired it:






 

All of these shots were with adapted non-Panasonic lenses.  The one in the middle is full manual with an inexpensive adapted Tamron 70-300 telephoto (Nikon mount).

Overall, this is a very good still camera (once the white balance is adjusted) - and the best large sensor interchangeable lens video camera short of the GH3.  

James - if you want a capable still camera with great video (and silent lenses), there are still a few GH2s available in the UK on Amazon and eBay, but it will be more and more difficult to find them in stock as the GH3 becomes more widely available. 

Best regards and good luck,

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## KmH (Mar 3, 2013)

Are any of Panasonic's cameras DSLR's?


----------



## brunerww (Mar 4, 2013)

Not since they made the transition from the 4/3 format L10 DSLR to the micro 4/3 G1 DSLM back in 2009.

As dpreview put it in their review of the G1:

"It is perhaps unsurprising then, that the first company to challenge the SLR hegemony is Panasonic, a manufacturer with no legacy film SLR system to support and a share of the digital SLR market so small that it's relatively easy to simply drop it and move on.  We strongly suspect that the L10 will be the end of Panasonic's brief foray into the standard Four Thirds System..."

Turns out the editors at dpreview were right.  Panasonic ditched the reflex mirror in 2009 and has not looked back 

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## skieur (Mar 5, 2013)

Throatrock said:


> It exists with all DSLR's. .



Not a problem using Sony G lenses and a SLT.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 5, 2013)

but can you record usable sound with a built-in mic without any dead cat? I doubt that.


----------

